
Things We Were Wrongly Told About Dinosaurs - anyer
https://kiwiwell.com/12-things-we-were-wrongly-told-about-dinosaurs/
======
bediger4000
> not everything we were taught as children is correct

Yes. That's true, even if what folks think dinosaurs were like now is
different than what they thought a few years ago. Knowledge accumulates.
Previously unknown fossils are found, known fossils are re-evaluated.

This is not a good article. My advice is to avoid.

